# My MK3 Jetta build



## switches bitshis (Sep 14, 2005)

FINISHED PICS PAGE 3!!!!
pictor up date on page 2
So i finally crossed over and ordered my air ride kit this afternoon. I have been talkign to Kevin at ACC for a few days now and we finally put together a kit. I should start to see parts coming on Tuesday and the rest by Friday.
Quick run down of my set up. I went with a real simple set up. 3 switches 1 for the 2 front 1 for the 2 rear 1 pancake. I have no need to go side to side. My main deal for doing this si to make my life a little easier since the car is my daily driver. I got a 3 gallon tank, 1 400c compressor, 4 1/4 valves, water trap, pressure switch, all 1/4 lines, 2 gages and all brass push to fir connections. 2 unair front bags a shock airbag kit from chapman for the rear. Wasnt going for anything crazy want simple and effective. frame is getting notched and what evere other frame and sub frame moods have to be doen will be done. I am currently runnign b&g coils. My goal is not so much to lay from but to lay fender on the lip of the rim.
updates will come as progress with this build
the car









_Modified by SD auto NY at 7:01 PM 8-16-2008_


_Modified by SD auto NY at 1:52 PM 8-23-2008_


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: My MK3 Jetta build (SD auto NY)*

it'll look real clean, hopefully you'll be able to tuck some all tire!


----------



## Matt Crooke (May 10, 2001)

*Re: My MK3 Jetta build (SD auto NY)*

You've definitely built one classy Jetta. I like the look of the not so deep RS'... 
The small lips look great, as does the rest of the car.








It's gonna feel nice touchin pavement with a flick of a switch.
-Matt


_Modified by Matt Crooke at 9:49 PM 8-7-2008_


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: My MK3 Jetta build (SD auto NY)*

you are totally stealing my plans for my car


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: My MK3 Jetta build (hyphytrain203)*

Nice, I can't wait to see the progress http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

always like the direction you keep moving with your car, this next step is gonna be great


----------



## switches bitshis (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: (98DUB)*

yea thanks guys. i cant wait im so excited. I am 99.9% sure ill be able to tuck full tire all around and get the fender on the lip of the rim. most deff in the rear and i dont see why not in the front being i only have about an inch gap as is. I cant wait till all the boxs come. I told the parental units i was going to try to do it before H2O but they have no idea i ordered the stuff. I love credit cards.
I am basically going to run the system them over the winter possibly move to a digital management system and id like to do full copper lines and depending how it works out with 1 3 gallon tank possibly get another and have one tank for the front wheels and one for the rear, first thing is getting this system working








Anyone have any wiring diagrams. kevin said he'd send me some but just wondering if any of you guys have come up with your own plans and thought the results were worth sharing


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (SD auto NY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SD auto NY* »_I love credit cards.


yeah i used to as well.....debt is a bitch
i like the way the car looks now, nevermind bagged...*drool* http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## switches bitshis (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: (Chet Ubetcha)*

yea credit cards can suck but i wouldnt have ordered the stuff if i thought id **** myself over


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (SD auto NY)*

Go to the how-to section on suicide doors. It has diagrams in there. simple, easy to understand.


----------



## switches bitshis (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: (Santi)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif thanks man


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re:*

Gonna be $$$. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: Re: (hellaSmoked)*

when its time for wiring ill help ya out i have it all drawn out and stuff


----------



## switches bitshis (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: Re: (hellaSmoked)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hellaSmoked* »_Gonna be $$$. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

nope wasnt that much. everything shipped was less then 1500


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: Re: (SD auto NY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SD auto NY* »_
nope wasnt that much. everything shipped was less then 1500

lol, I was talking about in terms of style... as in gonna look sick.








The fact that a good air set up only runs about as much as a good set of coils really makes me want bags. 


_Modified by hellaSmoked at 1:01 AM 8-9-2008_


----------



## switches bitshis (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: Re: (hellaSmoked)*

yea but after tonight of spending time with a body do his set up a lot of custom fab is need to make the car get LOW


----------



## switches bitshis (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: Re: (SD auto NY)*

ill be happy if i get the car to sit like this


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: Re: (SD auto NY)*

Looks great.... we gotta do another cruise to sonic. This time no broken coils!


----------



## agoodlife (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: Re: (CapeGLS)*

Wow good luck, its def. gonna be sick. Glad your not selling the car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## michaelmark5 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: My MK3 Jetta build (SD auto NY)*








[/QUOTE]







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## switches bitshis (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: Re: (agoodlife)*


_Quote, originally posted by *agoodlife* »_Wow good luck, its def. gonna be sick. Glad your not selling the car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

yea deff keeping it as of now. doing bags will make life driving it daily mush easier


----------



## blueb316v (Nov 16, 2002)

*Re: Re: (SD auto NY)*

damn paul, gonna look sick!!


----------



## switches bitshis (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: Re: (blueb316v)*

yea i cant wait but my fu(kin credit card didnt put an ok on the order till this morning cus they didnt know if it was me using the credit card. so instead of the order going through on thursday it didnt get put through till this morning and the stuff just got shipped today


----------



## switches bitshis (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: Re: (SD auto NY)*

Just got my stuff, well everything but the tank the gauge and some T line connections kevin had to tap out. i got 3 tagal switches instead of 3 rocker so i called him up an dhes going to sent those. Said the tank should come by Thursday and the switches and gauges should be with it. At first i was a little confused with the all the connections like why i had what i had but he told me what was up (good man). so hopefully i start wiring everything up by the end of the week and then i can start the install on sat.
pics will come when i get a chance to snap some even though im sure most if not all of toy already know what everything looks like
big http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to kev for helping me out with everything


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: Re: (SD auto NY)*

Paul thats awesome. Can't wait to see it done


----------



## switches bitshis (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: Re: (CapeGLS)*

the plan is to get the stuff wired up on friday night and hopefully i can do the install this weekend. once all the wireing is done i cant see running the lines taking too long


----------



## Ian K (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: My MK3 Jetta build (SD auto NY)*

Very clean 3. Can't wait to see on air.


----------



## Cultgti (Nov 17, 2003)

*Re: My MK3 Jetta build (Boosted20th2886)*

very nice. I would like to know how you go about getting it low enough to lay some frame. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## switches bitshis (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: My MK3 Jetta build (Cultgti)*

think it through, cut out everything possible that is in the way, try hard, press the switch and hope it hits the floor. if ur on 16's and that doesnt work, go for 14''s lmao
so come home today expecting my tank and other small bits and NOTHING. i left a note on the door with my signature to leave if no one is home and my brother was home since 3pm. i check the ups site and its says came at 5:30pm but no one was home to sign for it. I called them up a lil while ago and they said they are going to try to send the driver back. Im so pissed right now


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: My MK3 Jetta build (SD auto NY)*

this jetta is all done right, on bags and lay'd frame it will look too damn hot http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## switches bitshis (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: My MK3 Jetta build (Grig85)*

i dont know about laying frame but it should tuck tire all around. again ill be more then happy if it sat like the jetta i posted earlier


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: My MK3 Jetta build (SD auto NY)*

i think the only way you're going to be sitting like that jetta is if you either
a) raise the strut towers
b) buy smaller wheels


----------



## Break4Euro (Aug 12, 2008)

*Re: My MK3 Jetta build (hyphytrain203)*

I think the car looks beautiful the way it is. But i understand you want it lower. Lower is always better, you can never go wrong with slammed dubs


----------



## switches bitshis (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: My MK3 Jetta build (Break4Euro)*

well its not getting much lower then it is now im doign it more to i can drive a little more relaxed lol.
before i forget, a little update as of tonight.
cut the board for the tire well so i can mount the tank and all that other good stuff. arranged everything bretty much the way i want to have it. the 3 gallon tank is a bit bigger then i thought it would be so my trunk set up idea has changed. also didnt realize how shallow a mk3 tire well is ploan is to get the system together and working then worry about making the trunk floor, that will come later. tomorrow mister ryan miller himself is going to come over and help me wire everything up







. then sat morning im runnign the line and changing a driver side axle that is just begging to burst at the joints. another advantage of air ride, no more broke CV joints (at least i hope)
sorry for lack of pics i keep forget my camera and by the time i get home im ready to hit the sack. i plan on takign pics tomorrow http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## switches bitshis (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: My MK3 Jetta build (SD auto NY)*

So as of tonight
-still cant find my camera
-ryan miller came over and helped me make a wire harness for the switches to the valves and made a wiring diagram for the rest
-mounted tank, compressor and valves. also ran the air line from the tank to the valves.
I have a question. 
I am going to run a ignition wire, i guess you would call it, so the compressor can only come on when the key is on. Now would this line be the same as a remote line that is used to turn the amp on for a car stereo?


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: My MK3 Jetta build (SD auto NY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SD auto NY* »_
I have a question. 
I am going to run a ignition wire, i guess you would call it, so the compressor can only come on when the key is on. Now would this line be the same as a remote line that is used to turn the amp on for a car stereo?

run it from rear wiper, your car doesnt have a wiper but fuse box should have it. fuse it and run it in to the your tank switch. A good friend told me to put a breaker switch in that line somewhere in easy accessable area when you drive to kill power on the compressor if your preasure switch fails and compressor runs non-stop.


----------



## blueb316v (Nov 16, 2002)

*Re: My MK3 Jetta build (Grig85)*

Paul go to the ignition switch or fuse box for ignition and make sure you fuse the wire as close as possible to your source


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: My MK3 Jetta build (blueb316v)*

everything looks really clean for this setup, i cant wait to see it all in this weekend!
do some work today!


----------



## switches bitshis (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: My MK3 Jetta build (ryanmiller)*

going to the shop right now to change my axle, run the lines and hopeully find a relay and try to run this ignition wire, then after hopign to go to a friend to weld up the rear shocks and notch the fram


----------



## switches bitshis (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: My MK3 Jetta build (SD auto NY)*

ok so i owe you guys some pictures. I didnt get some stuff done that i wanted to get done today, but did some other stuff instead
















the harness me and miller made last night
















decided to put the switches and gage under my radio
















gauge should be here anyday








I rand the lines for the front under the rear seat through wholes were ABS sensors would be, but i dont have ABS soo yea also the harness and line for the gauge were run down the center councole and come out under the back seat








I ran the lines through some copper piping just so when the seat is in it doesnt crush the line. also bent the piping to help make some turns so the lines wouldnt get kinked
















were the lines for the gauges are fed into the lines








didnt run the rear line yet because i decided to go stright fromt the trunk into the shocj tower. I wa slookign under the car this mornign after i ran the front lines and the rear set up would be easiest this way. I had to call up kevin to order some 90 degree elbos for the line to make the rear work the way i want it to.
all thats left to do is run the rear lines, weld up the rear mounts on the bottom of the shocks, run a ignition line (still have tp figure that one out) and then but the bags in and hope for no leaks








its still messy but once i get everythign together and workign im goign to build a floor in the trunk


----------



## switches bitshis (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: My MK3 Jetta build (blueb316v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blueb316v* »_Paul go to the ignition switch or fuse box for ignition and make sure you fuse the wire as close as possible to your source 

what size should the fuse be. wiring really isnt my thing


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: My MK3 Jetta build (SD auto NY)*

the switches look mint there! nice man


----------



## d1rtyj4k3 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: My MK3 Jetta build (ryanmiller)*

make it lay frame or i'll be dissapointed
whats the specs on the rs's i didnt read the thread


----------



## switches bitshis (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: My MK3 Jetta build (d1rtyj4k3)*

16x8.5 and 16x9 its goign to be very very hard to lay frame. im not getting my hopes up


----------



## d1rtyj4k3 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: My MK3 Jetta build (SD auto NY)*

wow. how's that bag clearance looking


_Modified by d1rtyj4k3 at 8:43 PM 8-16-2008_


----------



## switches bitshis (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: My MK3 Jetta build (d1rtyj4k3)*

its going to be above the tire just like everyone else who is running the uvair bag set up plus i got some spacers








im not to worried about it im more afraid of something leaking


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: My MK3 Jetta build (SD auto NY)*

leaks are for geeks


----------



## switches bitshis (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: My MK3 Jetta build (ryanmiller)*

haha


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: My MK3 Jetta build (SD auto NY)*

leaks shouldnt be a problem if u wrapped the fittings right. 
I like how u get to use the VW facility.


----------



## switches bitshis (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: My MK3 Jetta build (Santi)*

yea its awesome. added a quik connect for an air hose to the tank and also put a pressure gague on the tank will take pics once its done


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: My MK3 Jetta build (SD auto NY)*

looks real good paul, hurry up and get it done!!!


----------



## switches bitshis (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: My MK3 Jetta build (PAULITO)*

it will be done as soon as someone helps me weld up the rear bags and helps me notch my frame =(


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: My MK3 Jetta build (SD auto NY)*

looks very good man. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif waiting to see it done


----------



## switches bitshis (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: My MK3 Jetta build (Grig85)*

i just ran the power line connected all the grounds, just have to get the plug on connections to plug the valves in and run and ignition line after that weld up the rears and down we go. hopefully by the end of this week


----------



## ohsnappe2 (May 20, 2008)

*Re: My MK3 Jetta build (SD auto NY)*

if you or vinny or paul want to drop you cars to the floor when your alarm goes off i can do it. same with hooking up the controls to your keyfobs


----------



## durteeclean (Apr 20, 2005)

*Re: My MK3 Jetta build (SD auto NY)*

your 3 just keeps getting better 
is gonna look sick on air


----------



## switches bitshis (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: My MK3 Jetta build (ohsnappe2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ohsnappe2* »_if you or vinny or paul want to drop you cars to the floor when your alarm goes off i can do it. same with hooking up the controls to your keyfobs

very interesting will deff let you know.
so i got the correct air gauge today, tomorrow i should get the 2 90 degree connections i need. then after work a budy of mine said hes going to help me weld up the rears. its looking good as far as getting the bags on the car for the weekend








lost the camrea again







i think my brother has it


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: My MK3 Jetta build (SD auto NY)*

bring it out to forcefed and have ed weld it if need be.
tell your bro hes gonna get a knucklesamich


----------



## switches bitshis (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: My MK3 Jetta build (PAULITO)*

chris is a lot closer and dont even get me involved in my brothers shenanigans


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: My MK3 Jetta build (ohsnappe2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ohsnappe2* »_if you or vinny or paul want to drop you cars to the floor when your alarm goes off i can do it. same with hooking up the controls to your keyfobs

I need to know how u do this thing u say...


----------



## ohsnappe2 (May 20, 2008)

*Re: My MK3 Jetta build (Santi)*

have a relay to whatever sets off your alarm. once your alarm goes off it flashes your lights and honks the horn. after you add releasing the air valve to the mix your car will blink honk and drop.
just make sure you dont set to relay up to your horn only cause it will work but also lay frame everytime you honk at a cutie with a booty.
* you can also do buck wild sheeet like alien tech where a key combination can lower all your windows but instead lower your car. make sense?


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: My MK3 Jetta build (ohsnappe2)*

PM'd!


----------



## switches bitshis (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: My MK3 Jetta build (ohsnappe2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ohsnappe2* »_have a relay to whatever sets off your alarm. once your alarm goes off it flashes your lights and honks the horn. after you add releasing the air valve to the mix your car will blink honk and drop.
just make sure you dont set to relay up to your horn only cause it will work but also lay frame everytime you honk at a cutie with a booty.
* you can also do buck wild sheeet like alien tech where a key combination can lower all your windows but instead lower your car. make sense?


i want that **** hooked up to my alarm sickkkk

so tonight-
i got the rear struts all welded up. today at work talked to a tech and he walked me through a wireing digram of the car and now i know exactly what i can hook the ignition line up to. would have did it tonight but i left the diagram at work








so tomorrow after i get home from work im goign to run the ignition line, connect the switches to the valves then conect the pwer and pray it works the way it should. fronm there ill fill the tank make sure theres no leaks in the connections on the tank and the valves. then from there run the rear lines real quick and put the bags on








wish i had my own ***** camrea


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: My MK3 Jetta build (SD auto NY)*

i'll come by tomorrow and give you a hand if you want. work till 3 then nothing to do since no car


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: My MK3 Jetta build (SD auto NY)*

going to broke.down?


----------



## toomuchhorrorbusiness (Jun 9, 2007)

*Re: My MK3 Jetta build (Grig85)*

good **** man


----------



## switches bitshis (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: My MK3 Jetta build (PAULITO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PAULITO* »_i'll come by tomorrow and give you a hand if you want. work till 3 then nothing to do since no car









deff will give u a call

_Quote, originally posted by *Grig85* »_going to broke.down?

its up in the air as of now


----------



## switches bitshis (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: My MK3 Jetta build (toomuchhorrorbusiness)*


_Quote, originally posted by *toomuchhorrorbusiness* »_good **** man









thanks man


----------



## PIFF (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: My MK3 Jetta build (ohsnappe2)*

how could you do that, that means you would have to hang out with us. jerk. gotta come peep the new place soon, i dont have a fixed gear but ill dress hip and well go meet hipsters. http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif
looks good paul, i called you back last night... maybe ill call you today, but im all messed up from earlier. im interested to hear the idea


----------



## ohsnappe2 (May 20, 2008)

*Re: My MK3 Jetta build (PIFF)*

i love hanging out with you guys.
you knoe that dude kahn dont work at the dunkin donuts anymore? dats my ****
ill be around this sunday....let me know


----------



## PIFF (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: My MK3 Jetta build (ohsnappe2)*

yeah, good. i hate that dude. my girl buys be coffee a few times and he thinks im a bum


----------



## switches bitshis (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: My MK3 Jetta build (PIFF)*

starting to do final work right now hopefully today is the day http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## switches bitshis (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: My MK3 Jetta build (SD auto NY)*

soooo no air tonight tank and everythign is working but the switches arent workign the wat they are supposed to be


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: My MK3 Jetta build (SD auto NY)*

you wire them up backwards?


----------



## switches bitshis (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: My MK3 Jetta build (Still Fantana)*

i think the connections i made in the wires and such are bad i traced all the wires back took the harness apart and everything but still didnt work im just goign to order a switch box from kevin tomorrow. that way i get it just put the connections were they need to go and thats it. im not messing aroudn with trying to make another harness. only thing is i only need 3 switches as of now but o well







that was a huge step backwards


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: My MK3 Jetta build (SD auto NY)*

Use a 9-wire wire and do it again. your doing a 4 valve set-up? why r u using 3 switches? 1 front, 1 rear, and 1 for all?


----------



## switches bitshis (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: My MK3 Jetta build (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_Use a 9-wire wire and do it again. your doing a 4 valve set-up? why r u using 3 switches? 1 front, 1 rear, and 1 for all? 

yep


----------



## blueb316v (Nov 16, 2002)

*Re: My MK3 Jetta build (SD auto NY)*

better make sure your lines are the same length left to right, or one bag might get more air than the other!


----------



## candela (Oct 19, 2002)

*Re: My MK3 Jetta build (SD auto NY)*

lookin good player, she should be ready to play soon, ay?


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: My MK3 Jetta build (candela)*

Looks great!


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

more pics! i was hoping i could just copy what you did when my set-up arrives


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: My MK3 Jetta build (SD auto NY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SD auto NY* »_
yep

you can do a 5 switch box instead of a 7 switch. 

_Quote, originally posted by *blueb316v* »_better make sure your lines are the same length left to right, or one bag might get more air than the other!

they are connected, so they'll even out themselves.


----------



## switches bitshis (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: My MK3 Jetta build (Santi)*

so another bad day well half and half.
the good
figured out the wiring problem, my fill valves were the ones that weren't working and its cus they weren't grounded right. so now the switches and valves work the way they are supposed to. also ran the rear lines and cut the rear strut mounts because it seems that you have to
the bad
so it seems i welded up the rear set up too short. i took the mount and welded it stright to the bottom of the shock/bag. but ut has to be about 5'' longer. so im putting the pipe in that the kit comes with. it was too sort to the point that with the bag filled the car would sit lower in the back then it does with the coils. not what i want, so tomorrow my friend is goign to fix that while im at work
bad thing number 2, one of the 90 degree bend connections for the lines dose not work the hose doesnt stay in and doesnt lock in place its like the push to connect is frozen
so right now the rear of the car is up on jack stands till i can get the rears fixed.
so far everyday i have done something to try to move ahead i seem to take a set up back. i guess butting bags on a mk3 is like trying to slam a mk4 on coils could explain why there arent as many mk3s on air as mk4s. BUT i am not giving up. i hope to havent finished this weekend
wish i ahd my ***** camara


----------



## switches bitshis (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: (hyphytrain203)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hyphytrain203* »_more pics! i was hoping i could just copy what you did when my set-up arrives









a little warning, be prepared to spend time on this. there is alot of fabbing and cutting you have to do that no body seems to mention
didnt even start to put the front together cant wait to see whats in store for that
but i guess the rears is my fault i should have measured better


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (SD auto NY)*

there shouldn't be any fabbing, just minor adjustments, obviously it depends on what set-up people get. But its hard to tell w/o pics but u seem savvy enough to get it all done/figured out your self..


----------



## switches bitshis (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: (Santi)*

BREAKING NEWS
rears are in and sitting very purty


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (SD auto NY)*

pics or this is fake http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## switches bitshis (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*

pic will be takin tomorrow. its all in not i just got to clean up. took it for a ride tonight, my back is thanking me. and for those who said i could not acheave the stance as the other jetta i posted i laugh at you








im very happy with the turn out


----------



## Cultgti (Nov 17, 2003)

*Re: (SD auto NY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SD auto NY* »_pic will be takin tomorrow. its all in not i just got to clean up. took it for a ride tonight, my back is thanking me. and for those who said i could not acheave the stance as the other jetta i posted i laugh at you








im very happy with the turn out

Cool Im very interested to see you out come.. also were did you source all of your parts and what was the final cost on every thing?


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: (SD auto NY)*

CAR=DONE http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## switches bitshis (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: (Cultgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cultgti* »_
Cool Im very interested to see you out come.. also were did you source all of your parts and what was the final cost on every thing?

talk to kevin at AAC. and everythign coats me a little less then 1500 (i already had coilovers, i did a bag over coil set up


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

waiting on pics man


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (Grig85)*

Cameraphone pics, point and shoot, anything!!
dont make me drive out to queens to see this!


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryanmiller* »_Cameraphone pics, point and shoot, anything!!
dont make me drive out to queens to see this!









Ill be right behind you!


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*

worth the trip. it shocked us all. sits real pretty


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (PAULITO)*

Someone take some pics already








I'm interested in hearing what your setup is like up front. Sounds like its gonna be sick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: (PAULITO)*

Subframe on the ground? Fender on the tires? Details?! Pics!? The suspense is killing me


----------



## switches bitshis (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: (Afazz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Afazz* »_Subframe on the ground? Fender on the tires? Details?! Pics!? The suspense is killing me









subframe- 1/2'' off ground
fenders inhale tires
can probably go lower in the front becasue the car all the way down in the front there is still like 25lbs in the bags. i have to notch the frame and cut out what ever is hitting
i would up load camera phone pics but it would be a sahme to see it in poor quality. pics will be takin today i promise
now off to clean up my garage and car


----------



## Cultgti (Nov 17, 2003)

*Re: (SD auto NY)*

get the damn pics up..takes 2 seconds..


----------



## switches bitshis (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: (Cultgti)*

good things come to those who wait hold on


----------



## switches bitshis (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: (SD auto NY)*

ok so here we go for those who couldnt wait. also i say sorry in advance if this is a disappointment to some people
trunk set up for now, hope to clean it up and build up a floor before H2O








ride hight, still got to mess with it








back








front








all the way down
back, car body lays on the rear beam








front, axle stops it from going lower and im pretty sure i have to cut some metal off the contrl arms cus they rest agenst the sub frame.








alla round drop








subframe








rocker








i can still spin the bag down in the front but its not worth it till i notch the frame and do some trimmign on the control arms
im happy with the way it came out http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

thats pimp


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (Grig85)*

that's sexy, i cant wait to see it at h2o http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VWn00b (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: (Chet Ubetcha)*

Your car gets better every time I see it. Props for going to the other side.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## switches bitshis (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: (Chet Ubetcha)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chet Ubetcha* »_that's sexy, i cant wait to see it at h2o http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

hopefully it lays sub frame by then the last inch is the hardest


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (SD auto NY)*

Looks great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
So did you do anything special with the fronts or the top bushing bearing to get that height?


----------



## toomuchhorrorbusiness (Jun 9, 2007)

*Re: (SD auto NY)*

lookin good playboy


----------



## aar0n. (May 7, 2004)

*Re: (toomuchhorrorbusiness)*

Oh sh*t Paul that looks amazing! Too bad I'm at school, I really want to see it in person








h2o soon though


----------



## switches bitshis (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: (Retromini)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Retromini* »_Looks great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
So did you do anything special with the fronts or the top bushing bearing to get that height? 

no not really just cut the bottom of the strut bushing so that the bearing sits on the top of the bag mount


----------



## candywhitevdub (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (SD auto NY)*

slammed mk3's http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## d1rtyj4k3 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: (candywhitevdub)*

i'm highly dissapointed, my car is that low and its a daily







, but ill wait to see if you get all the kinks worked out


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (d1rtyj4k3)*

the only difference between you and him is he doesnt have to drive around at that height








don't try and say its easy driving around at the height we're at, you know it's frustrating as ****


----------



## switches bitshis (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: (hyphytrain203)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hyphytrain203* »_the only difference between you and him is he doesnt have to drive around at that height








don't try and say its easy driving around at the height we're at, you know it's frustrating as ****

my back loves me again


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: (SD auto NY)*

Nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
For the control arm and tie rod interference (check the tie rods - they're probably hitting) check out these balljoint extenders:








Here's a thread with the install, including drilling the spindle and flipping the tie rod:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=1
You'll probably need those for the last inch unless you do some serious trimming on the control arms, and at that point I would question their structural integrity. And you'll probably have to ditch the swaybar too.
Also, look into mk2/early mk3 upper mounts. They're shaped differently than the late style or VR6 mounts, I don't think you'll have to trim them, and they might get you a C-hair lower.


----------



## Prospec Tuner (Mar 4, 2005)

car looks good!


----------



## Leeds (Apr 14, 2006)

*Re: (prospect tuner)*

looks good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FthElemnt (Mar 21, 2003)

you just convinced me to get an mk3


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: (Retromini)*

Looks sick. Can't wait to see the front lower.


----------



## PIFF (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: (Retromini)*

your welcome. for introducing the rear arch to the rim. i think they will make great friends







. just needs some brute force hahaha.
now we gotta get a 1/2 lower on both our cars.


----------



## switches bitshis (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: (PIFF)*

wanna help frame notch


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (SD auto NY)*

Sickness http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (SD auto NY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SD auto NY* »_wanna help frame notch









I have extra pipe for ya


----------



## PIFF (Nov 11, 2007)

have miller box notch it for you hahah


----------



## switches bitshis (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: (PIFF)*

its the new style next is box rims








but sereiusly what ever works http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryanmiller* »_
I have extra pipe for ya









[]








at least my welds were pretty


----------



## d1rtyj4k3 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: (hyphytrain203)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hyphytrain203* »_the only difference between you and him is he doesnt have to drive around at that height








don't try and say its easy driving around at the height we're at, you know it's frustrating as ****

this is true, more the reason it should sit on frame when he stops
but hay its all good


----------



## PIFF (Nov 11, 2007)

easier said than done.


----------



## V.R.6.i.c.k (Nov 1, 2004)

very nice...thats how mk3s should be!


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: (Afazz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Afazz* »_Also, look into mk2/early mk3 upper mounts. They're shaped differently than the late style or VR6 mounts, I don't think you'll have to trim them, and they might get you a C-hair lower.

I took another close look at some 2.0 mounts today and I'm having second thoughs about my suggestion here. I'm not sure what to think, I just wanted to let you know in case you were considering this


----------



## switches bitshis (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: (Afazz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Afazz* »_
I took another close look at some 2.0 mounts today and I'm having second thoughs about my suggestion here. I'm not sure what to think, I just wanted to let you know in case you were considering this









at this point me and my buddies have though about anythign and everythign as far as strut mounts go
and as vinny said aka piff laying frame, easyer said then done. you cant just put bags on and expect it to sit frame with out modifications


----------



## switches bitshis (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: (d1rtyj4k3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *d1rtyj4k3* »_i'm highly dissapointed, my car is that low and its a daily







, but ill wait to see if you get all the kinks worked out


trust me ur car isnt that low, it is 100% undrivable at the hight its at all the way down. MAYBE the front of ur car is that low but you have to have some crazy rake going


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: (SD auto NY)*

I love it!


----------



## DEV!N (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: (SD auto NY)*

Do still drive low? Cuz thats really all that counts.


----------



## switches bitshis (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: (Gambito)*

i drive it practically who do i have to show off too around my house i still got to fine tune the bag tire clearence in the front which im not goign to mess with till i notch the frame and stuff


----------



## DEV!N (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: (SD auto NY)*

True, cant wait to se it a h2O what are your measurements as of now?


----------



## d1rtyj4k3 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: (SD auto NY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Afazz* »_
I took another close look at some 2.0 mounts today and I'm having second thoughs about my suggestion here. I'm not sure what to think, I just wanted to let you know in case you were considering this









early mk2 mounts worked for me, got about a c*** hair like said haha, you can get them at the dealer.


_Quote, originally posted by *SD auto NY* »_

trust me ur car isnt that low, it is 100% undrivable at the hight its at all the way down. MAYBE the front of ur car is that low but you have to have some crazy rake going

i got the least rake i can possilbly have 
anyway not trying to be hating on your parade and all just voicing an opinion, looks great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## switches bitshis (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: (Gambito)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gambito* »_True, cant wait to se it a h2O what are your measurements as of now?

in the front the subframe as just about an inch off the floor just looked under the passanger axle is agenst the frame and booth tie rods are agenst the frame. some notchign is in need http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Matt Crooke (May 10, 2001)

*Re: (SD auto NY)*

Paul,
Your car is lookin fresh. Really diggin the white centers on the black and the air is off the hook.
Great job. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
-Matt


----------



## switches bitshis (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: (Matt Crooke)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Matt Crooke* »_Paul,
Your car is lookin fresh. Really diggin the white centers on the black and the air is off the hook.
Great job. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
-Matt

sorry to disappoint but the centers are aviator grey i have no idea why they look white in photos. if they were white id shoot myself cus they get dirty as ****


----------



## Matt Crooke (May 10, 2001)

*Re: (SD auto NY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SD auto NY* »_
sorry to disappoint but the centers are aviator grey i have no idea why they look white in photos. if they were white id shoot myself cus they get dirty as ****

Paul,
Your car is lookin fresh. Really diggin the *AVIATOR* centers on the black and the air is off the hook.
Great job.








-Matt


----------



## vdubbin3 (Nov 21, 2006)

sorry bro but i think you need to go lower... im just as low and im on coilovers


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

_Quote, originally posted by *vdubbin3* »_sorry bro but i think you need to go lower... im just as low and im on coilovers









I am sure it will be lower once the frame work is done. and you not from New York I take it







. mine was close to same if not same hight up front too. Would I drive like that in NYC - hell no.


----------



## switches bitshis (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: (Grig85)*

frame work is getting done tomorrow and im plannign out a drag bar for the back


----------



## switches bitshis (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: (SD auto NY)*

whos ready for an update?
ok so 1- sorry no pics
2-notched the frame
3- trimmed / notches the area were the tie rods were hitting
front end is noticably lower the the fender at 1.4 inch away from the rim. car lays vr lip and starts to fold the lip on the sides. im very happy with how this is comign together
over the weekend i plan on doign some strimmign to an old set of control arms i have cus now the control arms rest right up agenst the subframe and hopefully the 1/4inch i need to lay frame comes when those get trimmed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (SD auto NY)*

Sick. should be ridiculous.


----------



## Prospec Tuner (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: (SD auto NY)*

seen the car last week and i give u a http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif clean drop
lookin forward to see that vr lip touchin the floor


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: (SD auto NY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SD auto NY* »_whos ready for an update?
ok so 1- sorry no pics
2-notched the frame
3- trimmed / notches the area were the tie rods were hitting
front end is noticably lower the the fender at *1.4 inch* away from the rim. car lays vr lip and starts to fold the lip on the sides. im very happy with how this is comign together
over the weekend i plan on doign some strimmign to an old set of control arms i have cus now the control arms rest right up agenst the subframe and hopefully the 1/4inch i need to lay frame comes when those get trimmed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

you mean .25 or 1/4


----------



## switches bitshis (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: (PAULITO)*

yea


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (SD auto NY)*

i'm so excited but i hate that you never take pics!


----------



## switches bitshis (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryanmiller* »_i'm so excited but i hate that you never take pics!









hahahaha


----------



## gregvh (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (SD auto NY)*

You have swayed me from coilovers... or at least gave me the last push i needed!







Kevin here i come!


----------



## switches bitshis (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: (gregvh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gregvh* »_You have swayed me from coilovers... or at least gave me the last push i needed!







Kevin here i come!









having coilovers to start with really helps and makes it a lot cheaper http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gregvh (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (SD auto NY)*

Then maybe I will keep my eyes open this winter for a cheap used set to come up and work from there.... my car is already lowered just not low enough


----------



## switches bitshis (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: (gregvh)*

your never low enough


----------



## gregvh (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (SD auto NY)*

But is it really essential to buy coilovers to bag... you say easier and cheaper but does that take in account me spending at least $600 on a used set of coilovers instead of just putting $500-$600 more into the air ride itself


----------



## switches bitshis (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: (gregvh)*

wont go nearly as low if you dont have a coilover type set up


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (gregvh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gregvh* »_Then maybe I will keep my eyes open this winter for a cheap used set to come up and work from there.... my car is already lowered just not low enough









cheap and used. make sure its local and its a car part out not just his suspension or you will most likely end up with blown crap. My friend bought used suspension on here, that the PO wiped clean and made look all preety in the pictures. Turned out front is blown.


----------



## ohsnappe2 (May 20, 2008)

*Re: (Grig85)*

let me know if you want to embark on that wheel project
if vinny can get lips and im sure you can. and as for tires im sure the size you are looking for a pretty common.
decently rare as well.


----------



## cstjetta (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: (ohsnappe2)*

great work, i love how everyone says "im lower with coils" congrats so is about 90 % of vortex but guess what he can raise his car when needed. And not post pics of the 10th oil pan he is on. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
bags are the new thing. 
when you did the bag over coil what was the max size the coil could be to get the bag over it?


----------



## gregvh (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (cstjetta)*

Especially when you live in the country with railroad tracks bigger and badder then any speed bumps you have ever seen!







Stupid Canadian Roads!
Interested in your bag over coil over set up also... two sets for sale out here on the Canadian side vortex at the moment and just wondering your original set-up was. Brand? Suprised no comments from kevin in this build... you must be lurking!


----------



## switches bitshis (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: (gregvh)*

as for original coilovers the bags are over B&G coilovers in the front and the rear isnt used at all. u have to run a bag shock combo that is a universal kit
not sure what u mean by size of the coilover, sorry







but i havent heard of anyone not being able to fit the universal bag over their front coilover shock


----------



## switches bitshis (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: (ohsnappe2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ohsnappe2* »_let me know if you want to embark on that wheel project
if vinny can get lips and im sure you can. and as for tires im sure the size you are looking for a pretty common.
decently rare as well.


deff will. and you ur place is sick through more bbq's


----------



## cstjetta (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: (SD auto NY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SD auto NY* »_as for original coilovers the bags are over B&G coilovers in the front and the rear isnt used at all. u have to run a bag shock combo that is a universal kit

what did you use for the rear?


----------



## gregvh (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (cstjetta)*

both mk3 i have seen are using Chapmans Universal Strut kit in the rear from aac... hoping if i wait till next spring someone will have a decent kit for the front too instead of buying a set of coilovers just for the fronts


----------



## switches bitshis (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: (cstjetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cstjetta* »_
what did you use for the rear? 


_Quote, originally posted by *gregvh* »_both mk3 i have seen are using Chapmans Universal Strut kit in the rear from aac... 

thats what i am using


----------



## PIFF (Nov 11, 2007)

as we can see old fk sportlines dont work. 
i believe its 2.25 diameter


----------



## gregvh (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (PIFF)*

what about some koni front shocks?


----------



## gregvh (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (gregvh)*

ps. sorry SD auto NY ... hope you dont mind this has turned into a bit of a mk3 question forum







Your just one of the few mk3 build threads on here http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## switches bitshis (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: (gregvh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gregvh* »_what about some koni front shocks?

I have stated before I am using B&G front coilovers


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: (gregvh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gregvh* »_what about some koni front shocks?

Koni coilovers or Koni Sports won't even think about getting you that low. You could get 8610-1436RACE inserts in custom welded housings, but then you'll basically have a Mason-Tech setup. I've never measured a B&G overall length, but I'm willing to bet it's shorter than even the 8610 inserts.


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: (gregvh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gregvh* »_both mk3 i have seen are using Chapmans Universal Strut kit in the rear from aac... hoping if i wait till next spring someone will have a decent kit for the front too instead of buying a set of coilovers just for the fronts









Mason-Tech and Bagyard already make decent setups for the mk3. At least one guy has a Bagyard kit on order, I've only seen one Mason-Tech kit installed on a mk3.


----------



## gregvh (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (Afazz)*

How are they looking for ride hight in the front though? Mason tech getting as low as bags over coils or not quite?


----------



## switches bitshis (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: (gregvh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gregvh* »_How are they looking for ride hight in the front though? Mason tech getting as low as bags over coils or not quite?

well my friend got that kit and what they sent him didnt go low at all. he sent them back and they are cutting the shock body apart and making it short because he was very un happy.
i myself will never run a masion-tech kit. as for the bag yards i want to wait and see soem more mk3's on them and see if someong here in the states starts to sell them. i hear really good things about the bag yards. but i must say i am very happy with this universal set up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gregvh (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (SD auto NY)*






















not to mention the price! just checked it out and its like $900 plus shipping... much rather buy a 450-500 used coilovers and uni bags and go lower. Maybe by next spring AAC will have something for mk3 fronts... *** hint hint ***


----------



## switches bitshis (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: (gregvh)*

i think ACC should carry bag yard stuff
Kevin


----------



## ohsnappe2 (May 20, 2008)

*Re: (SD auto NY)*

if my trend forecasting skills are on point ....you can sell your rs to guys liek this


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (ohsnappe2)*

Paul where is the updated pics?


----------



## switches bitshis (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: (Santi)*

on hold cus there is a hurricane outside







but there is a car show tomorrow im planning on going to ill take pics there.
there really isnt that much of a difference just going to be better pics


----------



## gregvh (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (SD auto NY)*

Sell Perfectly good BBS rims to a Honda driver?














That should be punishable by death


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (gregvh)*

what car show is going on tomorrow?


----------



## switches bitshis (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*

tanner park


----------



## DEV!N (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: (gregvh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gregvh* »_Sell Perfectly good BBS rims to a Honda driver?














That should be punishable by death









Dude, Honda hating is dead.


----------



## switches bitshis (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: (Gambito)*

yea saw a slammed S2K the other day, white, with white Work Misters(sp?) with gold bolts. I must say i was a fan. Took like 3 look backs


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (SD auto NY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gregvh* »_Sell Perfectly good BBS rims to a Honda driver?















That should be punishable by death









not if they are pulled off correctly. RSs are also a very JDM wheel, jsut as much as they are euro.


----------



## switches bitshis (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: (Santi)*

i took new pictures now i just have to up load them


----------



## switches bitshis (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: (SD auto NY)*

ok so new pics keep in mind didnt have a trypod
















































none edited


----------



## gregvh (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (SD auto NY)*

MINT







top black and white one is my favorite


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (gregvh)*

w/e program ur using to edit the pictures is making them blurry as hell, but the car looks sick. stance is mint!!


----------



## switches bitshis (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: (Santi)*

its edited stright from photobucket i lost my photoshop program


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (SD auto NY)*

get lightroom, someone's gotta have a key generator. I love it.


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*

or get a camera greater than 1.3 megapixels


----------



## PIFF (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*

where not all as baller as you mr.miller







. take pics for us.


----------



## switches bitshis (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: (PIFF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PIFF* »_where not all as baller as you mr.miller







. take pics for us. 

x2


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (SD auto NY)*

how come you still got + camber up front man? or is it just the pics


----------



## switches bitshis (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: (hyphytrain203)*

probably still do and dont really care. + camber means i just got more room between the tire and bag


----------



## switches bitshis (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: (SD auto NY)*

trunk is redone and car now lays frame pics to come


----------



## SD BLACK (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (SD auto NY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SD auto NY* »_trunk is redone and car now lays frame pics to come









where are the pics? i want to see the laying frame action.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (SD BLACK)*


----------



## switches bitshis (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

im a busy guy


----------



## Ratbastird (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: (SD auto NY)*

this dudes frame gets laid more then him now.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Ratbastird)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ratbastird* »_this dudes frame gets laid more then him now.






























Paul, pics now...


----------



## DEV!N (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_Paul, pics now... 

Seriously, I know you're busy but dayyyyyummmm come on dude please your fans


----------



## switches bitshis (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: (Gambito)*

im going to take some tonight, some parking garage pics


----------



## wayniac (Aug 4, 2006)

what da insides look like


----------



## switches bitshis (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: (wayniac)*

as far as the trunk or inside


----------



## goonies! (Aug 7, 2008)

*Re: (wayniac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wayniac* »_what da insides look like

made me lol. cars lookin good paul. im gonna be needing your advice soon


----------



## switches bitshis (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: (goonies!)*

see everyone this weekend http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## IndBluUniGti (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: (SD auto NY)*

that bubble is where its really at right now


----------



## 1LIFEtoDuB (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: (SD auto NY)*

how much did you spend on your air ride kit if you dont mind me asking


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

any pics of the hacked up control arm?


----------



## ZakuII (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: (hyphytrain203)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hyphytrain203* »_any pics of the hacked up control arm?

x2?


----------



## 98vr6t (Jun 22, 2005)

*Re: (1LIFEtoDuB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1LIFEtoDuB* »_how much did you spend on your air ride kit if you dont mind me asking

He said just under 1500 from ACC on page 2.. Keep in mind he already had front Coils to use..


----------



## tuddy (Jun 20, 2006)

how i havent posted in this thread is beyond me.
looks good pauly http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## felixy69 (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: (tuddy)*

i love how your car looks !! 
need to post more pictures MAN !
any pic of your shock set up ??
thx


----------



## DTMTrini (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: (felixy69)*


_Quote, originally posted by *felixy69* »_i love how your car looks !! 
need to post more pictures MAN !
any pic of your shock set up ??
thx 

x2! Looks quite amazing, inspiring too because this is along the lines of something i'm planning on doing when I get my III next year


----------



## goonies! (Aug 7, 2008)

he traded this car a little ago for a audi a4 ladies...


----------



## rollEURO (Nov 28, 2008)

*Re: (switches bitshis)*

bump for a clean Mk3
very interested need a detailed list of everything that is wrong with the car 5500 cash in hand from PA


----------



## aar0n. (May 7, 2004)

*Re: (rollEURO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rollEURO* »_bump for a clean Mk3
very interested need a detailed list of everything that is wrong with the car 5500 cash in hand from PA

Wtf? The car is traded already. Where did you pull $5500 from? The car is definitely worth a lot more than that, you seem very confused










_Modified by turbo7387 at 1:49 PM 12-25-2008_


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (turbo7387)*

try here http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4171157


----------



## rollEURO (Nov 28, 2008)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*

i didnt see that it was traded already
maybe ur confused tho?? the car is 11 years old with 130xxx on it u understand u were asking 4gs over blue book right??


----------



## aar0n. (May 7, 2004)

*Re: (rollEURO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rollEURO* »_i didnt see that it was traded already
maybe ur confused tho?? the car is 11 years old with 130xxx on it u understand u were asking 4gs over blue book right?? 

It's not my car, it was a friend's and I wasn't asking anything for it. But you should also understand that if you're looking to pay blue book for a car, don't look for a modded one, especially one as clean and well taken care of as this car


_Modified by turbo7387 at 3:21 PM 12-25-2008_


----------



## ActiveMoe (Sep 2, 2007)

I would pay 7 g's for this thing. 
Someone get the new owner to post more photoz!


_Modified by ActiveMoe at 5:30 AM 12-31-2008_


----------



## insanojet (Sep 28, 2008)

edit: for dumb question already answered.










_Modified by insanojet at 2:04 PM 1/4/2009_


----------



## switches bitshis (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: (insanojet)*

WTF is this thread still going HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAH


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (switches bitshis)*

hahahahhaha i like how he doubts whats going on when i know both parties of the trade personally


----------



## switches bitshis (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*

what







lol


----------

